# Warpig 151 or 154



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

151 for sure, you're way too light for a Large. You could even size down to the 148 if you wanna get more parky.


----------



## Aziz (Nov 12, 2019)

Ill go for the 151 cheers!


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Aziz said:


> Ill go for the 151 cheers!


Your boots are probably too big as well. Head over to wiredsports boot thread and get sized up properly. I'm an 12 street shoe, 11 snowboard boot.


----------

